# Runden



## Nanaki (28. Januar 2003)

Also. Ich hab mal keinen thread zu dem thema gefunden. Hoffe, dass das dann der erste ist.

Ich habe ein problem. Ich hab jetzt n nettes progrämmchen geschrieben, das mir was berechnet. Das funktioniert auch alles. Nur will ich, dass die Ausgabe auf 2 stellen nach dem Komma gerundet wird. Die Ausgabe wir in einem Label angezeigt. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen  

MfG
Lord


----------



## Paranoia (28. Januar 2003)

hey...


```
x = 1038.8693
y = Round(x, 2)
```

greetings para


----------



## Nanaki (28. Januar 2003)

hat funktioniert. thx

Lord



P.S. Wunder dich net über meine noobfragen. Hab no net so arg viel gemacht. Bin also no anfänger.


----------



## Paranoia (28. Januar 2003)

hey..

versuchs sonst mal mit der MSDN Library... da findest du ziemlich viele dieser standard-funktionen...

ein paar nützliche links:
http://www.vbarchiv.net
http://www.freevbcode.com
http://www.vbpro.de 

greetings para


----------



## AleX (1. Februar 2003)

*aha*

sers lord,

machst jetzt bischen VB!
Cool find ich gut...


----------



## Nanaki (3. Februar 2003)

Bin Apfelessig 

Nur Über Lord sind mir angemeldet. Alex du kannst doch au VB oder?


----------



## AleX (3. Februar 2003)

sers, jo vb kann ich schon einigermaßen.
Dafür aber umsobesser Java :| 

Aber kannst mich natürlich auch sachen über vb fragen.


----------

